# sweet rosie ?-may 30/08



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

there's a few different stories of rosie. all when i was trying to get her to feel better and when it was determined that there was nothing more to do to help other then just love her. you can read them if you like: her first mention, trying to figure out what was wrong with her, learned a trick in getting her to eat, the last week of her life. here though i would like to just remember her spirit. 

she was only with me for 2 months. during that time she lost her sister and 2 other rats she had bonded with. she seemed to have a thing for black berks...  though she lost rats dear to her she did not close her heart to love and loved and was loved by the other rats and humans alike. 

even when she was a picky picky rat. when trying to get her weight up she would refuse anything that she could not chew. for her food was not food if it could not be chewed and so refused to eat it. then she decided that food will always taste better if someone else is interested in it first. on her special high calorie diet and with her habits she helped the other rats she shared her cage with get a bit fatter too!

she loved ice cream but she loved it best when cleaned off of eyes after eyes had a swim in it first. a rat that never felt hurried and so never ran would run after eyes to get that last bit of ice cream. 

she enjoyed the breeze on the warm day that she was able to go out. she was fascinated with grass and though she got tired quickly from all that bouncing she would have a quick nap and then be back at it again. 

she was a rat that let you know just how she felt about things and had a hate for my boyfriend's left ear. he had a ratty pericing from her only on that ear at least twice. the right ear was perfectly ok for him to have though... :lol: but i was not above a firm ear wagging either when i was not home and sharing the couch with her as i was supposed to. 

though she was quick to let you know what displeased her she was also quick to forgive and the last nap i had with her she had me pinned by the neck as my newest ratty necklace. when i gain my ratty necklaces it is a bitter sweet time. i only get them when one of my babes is dieing and a few days later that's what she did, though she would have stayed had i let her she was going to suffer and i couldn't let her do that. 

the special light in her eyes never waveried and stayed strong until her final breath in my arms at the clinic. 

she was only with us for a short time and for most of it she was sick but i am glad that i had the chance to be her mommy and show her all the love and attention that she longed for. 

rosie my sweet, you will be missed dearly. be happy and healthy where you are now reunited with your special berk buddies. whenever i hear "everyday miracle" on the radio i will remember you. 

our brave fighter


















her final picture


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Oh twitch .. I'm so sorry *hugs*

The sweet little girl had the best home she could ask for for those last couple of months. You did her proud.

Have a happy, healthy, forever-life at the bridge, Rosie. You deserve it


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. She knew how loved she was!


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  what a beautiful little girl!


----------

